# CalTrain starting next phase of construction



## Superliner Diner (Jan 24, 2003)

> In some ways, the Caltrain line has changed little in the 139 years it has served the Peninsula. For instance, conductors still throw track switches by hand, just like in old Westerns.


The complete story is here.


----------



## gswager (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm wondering how fast the baby bullet can go?

139 years old Caltrain is pretty impressive, despite the leanest years in 1970-1980s.

I've rode it during my vacation several years ago.


----------

